# barra led audioritmica construcción



## lordtlacoyo (Dic 27, 2010)

hola a todos lo que intento es hacer unas barras con leds que sean audioritmicos.. 
tambien me gustaria que encendieran con un intervalo de tiempo que por ejemplo cada 30 seg enciendan los rojos, tras esos 30seg que los rojos se apaguen y encienda los verdes y asi sucesivamente o si se puede tambien que hagan combinaciones que enciendan los rojos con azules, los verdes y rojos o algo asi.... pero primero me gustaria que enciendas al ritmo de la musica..

investigando un poko muy poko decidi hacer un primer intento medio que funciono ps si encendieron algunos al ritmo de la musica pero la mayoria se quemaron

mi primer intento fue conectar 45 leds de cada color (azules, rojos, ambar y verde ultrabrillantes) en paralelo y estos conectarlos a la salida de audio de mi estero (en donde se conectan las bocinas) sin resistencias ni nada (sabia que tenia que colocarles unas resistencias pero no sabia de cuanto pues mis conocimientos en electronica y circuitos son escasos) y por supuesto que al probarlos funcionaron pero con la variacion de volumen que algunas canciones tienen algunos leds se quemaron.... los primeros en quemarse fueron los rojos y despues los ambar y solo sobrevivieron los verdes y azules.....  

lo unico que tenia para regular el voltaje es el que regula el volumen ps mientras mas volumen es mas el voltaje que necesitan las bocinas para sonar o almenos eso supongo  jeje
siempre los tuve a mitad de volumen del estereo y se veia muy bonito  pero no quedo muy bien

ahora intento hacerlo bien ps tengo mas tiempo... 
e buscado info en todos lados pero solo me salen cicuitos con escasos led  de 1 led 2 4 y maximo de 6 leds y ps yo kiero conectar 40 leds... 

un punto importante que encontre es que nunka se deben conectar en paralelo, que lo correcto es en serie.

tambien encontre que se puede hacer con un tip 31 pero los circuitos que e encontrado donde utilizan un tip31 conectan solo 2 o 4 leds y  aveces usan 2 tip31 yo quiero conectar almenos unos 160 leds aunke nos todos encenderian al mismo tiempo lo maximo que intere encender almismo tiempo seran 80 leds (40 de un color y los otros 40 de otro)..
podria poner un tip31 por cada 40 pero no se si uno solo sea suficiente para los 40 leds ..

los pienso alimentar con un cargador de laptop  (ya no con mi estero jeje) 
las caracteristicas del cargador son:
19 volts    3.42A    65watts  

las caracteristicas de los led no los tengo exactamente solo esto me dijeron en la tienda donde los compre
tamaño: 5mm

Color del cristal : Transparente.

Voltaje de entrada (V) : 2.5~3.2

Angulo de emisión: 25° aprox.

Intensidad luminosa:
Verde 17000mcd.
Azul 15000mcd.
Rojo 15000mcd.
Ambar 14000mcd.

las resistencias aun no se de cuantos Ω aun no se calcular, pero estoy leyendo articulos sobre ello, los leds los pienso conectar en serie (tambien estoy leyendo articulos de conexiones de leds) :estudiando:


AYUDA!!!
porfavor 

aun no me decido bien si conectarlo en serie o en paralelo, no tengo idea de cuantos tip31 sean necesarios, no se si esta bien alimentarlos con el cargador de la laptop o buscar otra como una fuente de poder de un cpu, y las resistencias de cuanto sera lo indicado, y no se si se requiera algun otro componente para que funcione correctamente sin quemar algun componente, esta bien con tip31 o es necesario usar pic's programables

cualquier ayuda, recomendacion, consejo, insulto  es bien recibido jeje
libros, articulos, circuitos etc que me puedan recomendar se los agradecere muchisimo

disculpen si es mucho texto y si esta mal ubicado el tema

PD: aun continuo leyendo articulos sobre leds y sus conecciones, tambien voy a leer sobre resistencias y como calcular los  Ω y calcular los voltajes para las conexiones tambien tengo pensado leer sobre los tip31 

cualquier ayuda se los agradecere muchisimo, de antemano muchisimas gracias y de nuevo disculpen si es mucho texto


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 27, 2010)

Así se debe preguntar señores... 

Te voy a dar pistas...
Cierto, los leds van en serie, nunca en paralelo por que, en palabras cortas, los que tengan menor voltaje de encendido, encenderan y absorberan toda la corriente, una vez que se quemaron, encenderan los que tengan mayor voltaje, y asi consecutivamente.
Así que por esa razón se conectan en serie.
Ahora, cuantos leds puedes conectar en serie?
depende del voltaje en que enciendan los leds.
Si vas a conectar 3 leds... suponiendo y normalmente se toman 3V, como el voltaje del led, entonces 3 led que encienden a 3V, son 9V para encenderlos (igual que cuando apilas baterias, a mas baterias, mas voltaje), así de simple.
Como son circuitos para trabajar con 5,6,9 y 12V, por eso no exceden de 4 o 5 leds.
Como resolver tu problema?
una, aumentar el voltaje de alimentacion del circuito.
La otra, hacer circuitos escalonados en ganancia.
Armas por ejemplo dos series de 4 leds para alimentarse con 12V, entonces a una le pones un potenciometro y a otro, no.
El del potenciometro, lo mueves hasta que empiece a encender, cuando la primer serie encienda completa, entonces así escalonas los niveles.
Revisa ese principio, experimenta, entiendelo, y luego te van mas tips.


----------



## lordtlacoyo (Dic 27, 2010)

woow gracias por la pronta respuesta  lo intentare por la mañana y les comento como me fue


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 27, 2010)

Adelante, y te recomiendo que hagas diagramas de lo que pruebas, para poder orientarnos en lo que trabajas y así poder conocer los aciertos y fallos de tus pruebas.
Entre mas explícito y detallista seas en tus pruebas/ideas, justo como empezaste a plantearlo, será mas facil orientarte. 
Solo te falto hacer diagramas, pero pude entenderte sin necesidad de ellos en este caso particular. En adelante te recomiendo diagramas. Si no sabes como hacer diagramas, usa el buscador para que sepas de ellos. Está el orcad, pspice, y el proteuss (no me agrada en lo mínimo pero muchos lo usan)


----------



## lordtlacoyo (Dic 27, 2010)

hola la prueba con el potenciometro no la pude realizar ya que en la localidad donde vivo no hay una tienda donde vendan estos tipos de dispositivos busque en talleres donde reparan tvs estereos etc y en "tiendas de electronica".. no tuve suerte en toda la "ciudad" no encontre lugar donde los vendan..

lo mas cercano que encontre fue un control de volumen de un reproductor de cds (discman) pero este tiene 5 pines no se si su funcion sea la misma que la de un potenciometro... es de 10k
podre hacer la prueba con este o mejor los busco en mercadolibre??


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 27, 2010)

no maa!!!! 
No habia de estos???







Son mas comunes que las galletas de animalitos!!! Quiza el error estuvo en que los conocen con otro nombre... Pero que falta de intuicion de los vendedores!!!

El control de volumen de diskman puede servir... no es mas que dos potenciometros empotrados en el mismo eje. Ahora debes de identificar cual pata es cual.

Fotos fotos fotos fotos... acuerdate que somos medio tontos para imaginarnos las cosas...


----------



## lordtlacoyo (Dic 27, 2010)

jejeje ps talves los conoscan con otro nombre o talves los tienen pero no saben como se llaman jejejeje mañana intentare otra ves y ahorita busco informacion para identificar los pines

oye amigo en caso extremadamente raro que lo llegara a encontrar de que potencia o capacidad lo compro
5k 10k 20k 50k 100k 250k 1M ??


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 27, 2010)

Abajo de 50k esta bien...


----------



## lordtlacoyo (Dic 28, 2010)

hola amigo bueno la prueba no la e podido realizar con el potenciometro pero conecte 6 leds en serie al cagador porsupuesto le coloque una resistencia para que no se quemara (cafe-negro-naranja-dorado) encendieron solo 2 una iluminacion aceptable y los otros 4 encendieron muy poko, por descuido mio pegue la patita positiva directo al cable de corriente antes de la resistencia y obvio se quemaron jajaja....
ahora mejor los estoy encendiendo con un cargador de celular de 5v asi si le vuelvo a pegar por accidente solo encenderan mas unos segundos antes de quemarse 

oye amigo cres que me funcione algo asi suponiendo que todos son de 3.2 v ??


----------



## Rodo2012 (Dic 28, 2010)

Hola.

Sí, puede funcionar con esa configuración de tu gráfico.

Si la duda que tienes está en el valor de la resistencia (150 Ohm), te envío la forma en que tienes que calcularla por si cambias de tipo de LEDs que tengan otra caída de voltaje (archivo adjunto).
Es sólo manejar la Ley de Ohm.

Me olvidé adjuntar el archivo... aquí está:


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 29, 2010)

A ver señór... va a hacer lo que le pegue en gana o los consejos que esta pidiendo????

Christina dice que si uste va a hacer lo que gusta, mejor me valla yo con ella a buscar lios en la calle... si usted gusta seguir lo que se le aconseja segun sus preguntas, entonces voy a contestar...

Solo veo simulaciones, pero no veo circuitos...

Quiero ver fotos de circuitos reales y los resultados de las pruebas recomendadas... No me gusta escribir si no van a escuchar consejos.


----------



## lordtlacoyo (Dic 29, 2010)

jajaja no te enojes men es que como ya te dije me limita la poblacion donde vivo  ya que aqui no venden potenciometros ni leds ni resistencias ni nada aqui es muy raro encontrarlo....
los leds lo mande a traer de otro estado... ahora imaginate son $15 del potenciometro + $150 de envio  jajaja el potenciometro me viene saliendo en $165...
por esa razon me salte la prueba del potenciometro y sobre los circuitos amm no tengo ni la menor idea de como usar el proteus que es el programa mas liviano...


----------



## lordtlacoyo (Ene 11, 2011)

hola a todos
ammm bueno ya intente hacer la prueba con el potenciometro y termine quemandolo supongo que por conectarlo mal pero aun no se si sea eso jejejeje y ahora estoy intentando encenderlo con otro adaptador.. es uno como este :
http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/interior3.asp?pdto=ELI-100
solo que el mio es de 500mA  pero creo que esta dañado porque no enciende nada que le conecte cuando le cambio a 3v y 4.5v... solo enciende en 1.5v, 6v, 7.5, 9v y 12v...
descubri (creo hehe) que mis leds son de 1.2 v y 1.8v porque los leds ambar encienden 5 conectado en serie a 6v sin resistencias y si intendo conectar 1 solo a 1.5 v se quema en 2 seg. y los verdes y azules encienden 5 en serie conectandolos a 9 v sin resistencia y encienden muy bn alumbrando aproximadamente a 4 mts... se ve muy bn amenos que sea a mas tendre que aprender a conectar un potenciomentro antes y comprar un multimetro para saber a cuanto exactamente traabajan los leds aunque creo que si son a esos voltajes porque hace unas semanas cuando los compre lo conecte directamente auna bateria de celular de 3.2v y se quemaban :S

ammm ya encontre el tip31c y ya lo conecte con los leds ambar me base en una imagen que encontre en la red donde solo conectaban 2 leds a un solo tip31c  y aunque yo conecte 40 si se encendia muy bn y el tip no se calento ni un poko lo tuve encendido aproximadamente 1hr y no mostro calentamiento alguno de hecho estaba frio pero me encuentro conque los leds encienden siempre y cuando el volumen este al maximo aunque no es mucho problema ya que yo siempre tengo al maximo el volumen pero note que cuando una cancion tiene mucho bajeo los leds encienden mas  por un seg o menos  y no se  si eso me los pueda quemar aunque durante toda la hr que los mantuve encendidos se reproducieron muchas canciones de spl y no mostraron señal alguna de que se fueran a quemar... (me refiero a que no cambiaron de color o disminuyo su intensidad ya que cuando se queman cambian de color jeje a color rojo o simplemente baja demasiado su intensidad)
por esa razon pienso ponerles almenos una resistencia de 1ohm..

tambien queria saber que tanto influye la fuente conque se alimentan  me refiero al amperaje que entregan esque estaba leyendo un articulo que mencionaba que mientras mas amperaje entrege la fuente es mas luminosidad que dan los leds y por mas tiempo osea que no se dañan tan rapido  y prolongan su tiempo de vida... algo asi lei no alxanse a leer todo el articulo :S
pero mi duda es que no tiene nada que ver el amperaje para calcular la resistencia??? solo tiene que ver en caso de que todos los led no enciendad a un mismo nivel de luminosidad?? sino encendieran todos con la misma intensidad tendria entonces que preocuparme por los amperes que entregue osea buscar otra fuente con mas amperes???  ya que en otro articulo encontre que mientras mas amperaje entregue mas leds  puedo conectarle a esa fuente...

aah y gracias por el documento que adjunto el amigo rodo2012 con el pude comprender como calcular las resistencias bueno creo que ya aprendi jejeje bueno alrato adjunto unas fotos de lo que estoy haciendo y un dibujo de como lo estoy conectando al tip 31c

ahhh jajaja se me olvido preguntar sobre mi principal duda jajajaja 
bueno amis barras leds le envio la señal de audio con mi lap con un cable de audio de 3.5mm que conecto a la salida de audio donde se conectan los audifonos.. para que se enciendan al ritmo de la musica con un tip31c pero encontre que se puede quemar la tarjeta de audio de mi lap :S y no se si sea cierto o no y esa es mi duda que probabilidad hay de que se queme mi tarjeta de audio ya que no estoy contando el voltaje que ocupa el tip31c para trabajar solo el voltaje de los leds  y segun lo que me dijeron el tip31c podria estarse alimentando de la salida de audio de mi lap y no se reconocer si se sobrecalienta la salida de audio ya que mi lap parece horno siempre esta calientisima jejeje
deberia ponerle resistencias a cada patita del transistor tip31 ?? y de que tamaño ?? como calcularlo?? 
me comentaron que un transistor siempre debe llevar una resistencia para que no de un petardaso pero antes de darlo se sobrecalientan y como mencione anteriormente.. tras una larga hr de trabajo no mostro calentamiento alguno.. saludos y gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## emmanelhdz (Ene 14, 2011)

si te funciono, comparte el diseño (aunque sea en paint jajaja) me parece novedosa tu idea


----------



## lordtlacoyo (May 16, 2011)

Si, si me funciono realmente me base de esta imagen




solo que enves de conectar 4 leds conecte 120 leds de alta luminocidad (40 verdes a 1.8v 40 azules a 1.8v y 40 ambar a 1.2v)
series de 5 leds conectados en paralelo a la ffuente de alimentacion de 9 v a los ambar les tube que poner una resistencia por cada serie   como la fuente de alimentacion es de 500 ma no brillan a toda su potencia cuando estan los 120 encendido pero si cuando solo entan 40 

si gustan puedo subir unas fotos



porcierto GRACIAS a todos los que me ayudaron, a todos los que respondieron a este post... muchas muchas gracias


----------



## matigumma (Jun 1, 2011)

lordtlacoyo dijo:


> Si, si me funciono realmente me base de esta imagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias me sirvio mucho, ya lo probe en mono ahora voy a probar con dos tip31 en stereo.

lo que me gustaria ver es como se haria para que se prendan de menor a mayor los led segun la intensidad del audio que ingrese en la linea.
a mayor intensidad mas led prendidas
a menor menos led...
me imagino que con leds en paralelo y usando resistencias de decrecientes valores por led..
puede ser?

saludos


----------



## lordtlacoyo (Jun 7, 2011)

pues seria un vumetro no??? te dejo en un video que encontre checalo talves es lo que buscas y disculpa la tardansa...





aguas con el volumen  porque tiene mucho bajo y se escucha feo


----------



## Piperrako (Jun 28, 2011)

hola, 

yo hice unas barras audioritmicas de otra forma. No quedaron como vumetros, pero las puedo agrandar mucho mas de lo que se ven en el video y quedan bastante buenas ademas se adaptan a cualquier parte donde las quieras montar.. espero mi video sirva a tu imaginacion. 







Saludos!


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 28, 2011)

lordtlacoyo dijo:


> pues seria un vumetro no??? te dejo en un video que encontre checalo talves es lo que buscas y disculpa la tardansa...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQTXjvMuY-U
> 
> asi quedo mi barra la uso para las fiestas y si que lucen
> ...



Oye amigo, el del segundo video, lo hiciste tu????????
Con que diagrama????
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## lordtlacoyo (Jun 28, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Oye amigo, el del segundo video, lo hiciste tu????????
> Con que diagrama????
> SALUDOS!!!



asi es es mi barra led  pues mas arriba lo explique segun yo hehe pero no subi ningun diagrama, es unos dias hago uno y lo subo ok


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 28, 2011)

lordtlacoyo dijo:


>


Te refieres a este diagrama???? entonces con este no importa la impedancia o potencia del estereo???


----------



## lordtlacoyo (Jun 28, 2011)

ammmm a donde lo piensas conectar amigo?? 
mira yo lo conecte a la salida de audio de computadora con un adaptador como este:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en una lado conecte la barra y en el otro un cable de audio RL para el estereo


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 28, 2011)

Pues pienso conectar mi estereo, bueno 2 estereo que tengo, uno dice tener 11,000 watts PMPO y el otro dice 4200 watts PMPO


----------



## lordtlacoyo (Jun 28, 2011)

ammm creo que no nos estamos entendiendo ademas ya me puse un poko nervioso por un virus que creo que se instalo en mi pc hace unos segundos... pero ese es otro rollo..... mira men ese circuito no lo puedes o mejor dicho no debes conectarlo a la salida de audio de las bocinas o se quemaran los leds y no se si le pueda ocacionar algo a tu estereo..... y si lo conectas a la salida de los audifonos de tu estereo pues sus bocinas no sonaran....

mira te hare un dibujo aunkesea en paint para que mas omenos te des una idea de como lo hice espera un poko si no conteste es que ya me hice la gracia algun virus


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 28, 2011)

Lo se, entonces estos audioritmicos solo son para salidas de audifonos, no???


----------



## lordtlacoyo (Jun 28, 2011)

solo espera un poco...
en vista de que el dibujo esta hecho un asco... tratare de explicarte... podria decirse que si.. para eso esque esta conectada a una bateria aunque no necesariamente tiene que ser una bateria.. puede ser un adaptador de corriente de esos que son regulables... esto se hace para que no se quemen los leds y tengan un voltaje mas o menos fijo que no sea muy inestable... ya que si lo que quieres es conectarlo directamente a la salida de tu estereo pues los puedes conectar directamente a la salida de las bocinas  pero tendras que tener cuidado ya que mientras mas volumen es mas el voltaje que sale y si revasas lo que soporta el led por ejemplo 3v estos se quemaran  o puedes ponerle una resistencia... si los quieres poner directamente a tu estereo pues =mente conecta los leds en serie y fijate del volumen y ve probando con unas resistencias hasta que tengas tu estereo a un volumen fuerte sin que se te quemen los leds... se me olvidaba si los conectas a la salida del estereo ya no necesitaras del tip31 solo de tus leds y una resistencia aunque no te recomiendo hacerlo porque entrarias es eso de los ohms que soporta tu estereo y posiblemente distorcione la musica :S


----------



## tinchusbest (Jun 28, 2011)

lordtlacoyo dijo:


> hola a todos lo que intento es hacer unas barras con leds que sean audioritmicos..
> tambien me gustaria que encendieran con un intervalo de tiempo que por ejemplo cada 30 seg enciendan los rojos, tras esos 30seg que los rojos se apaguen y encienda los verdes y asi sucesivamente o si se puede tambien que hagan combinaciones que enciendan los rojos con azules, los verdes y rojos o algo asi.... pero primero me gustaria que enciendas al ritmo de la musica..
> 
> investigando un poko muy poko decidi hacer un primer intento medio que funciono ps si encendieron algunos al ritmo de la musica pero la mayoria se quemaron
> ...



¿Que queres hacer: unos leds audiorritmicos o unos led que tengan su propio ritmo(como los que estan en el "auto fantastico"(knigth rider),la serie interpretada por david hasselhoff)?



lordtlacoyo dijo:


> hola la prueba con el potenciometro no la pude realizar ya que en la localidad donde vivo no hay una tienda donde vendan estos tipos de dispositivos busque en talleres donde reparan tvs estereos etc y en "tiendas de electronica".. no tuve suerte en toda la "ciudad" no encontre lugar donde los vendan..
> 
> lo mas cercano que encontre fue un control de volumen de un reproductor de cds (discman) pero este tiene 5 pines no se si su funcion sea la misma que la de un potenciometro... es de 10k
> podre hacer la prueba con este o mejor los busco en mercadolibre??



fijate si este pote es para el encendido del reproductor:3pines son el pote en si,y los otros dos son para la alimentacion del reproductor
http://pictures.todocoleccion.net/fot/2007/11/17/6469042.jpg
este es de un radio antigua,nunca revisaste un radio antigua portatil llamada SPICA??

aca te dejo unos sencillos circuitos de LUCES AUDIORRITMICAS CON LEDS.Con estos amplificadores podes manejar variios leds.yo probe el llamado nueva imagen y aguanto hasta 5 leds y funka con una pila.....
http://www.proyectoelectronico.com/medidores/vumetro-analogico-vu-aguja.html
y si queres agregale este protector a la entrada....
Fijate en los diagramas de abajo que aparte del vumetro,en la entrada de cada vumetro tenes un circuito para proteccion.....



antiworldx dijo:


> no maa!!!!
> No habia de estos???
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.ramosguitars.com/ramoscustomshop/images/pote concentrico 500.jpg
http://www.miamishop.com.uy/site/presentacion/product_image/POTE50ST.jpg
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...os-japoneses-estadounidenses-vs-chinos-42938/
http://www.miamishop.com.uy/site/presentacion/product_image/JUMBO250ST.jpg


----------



## angel_oriel (Jul 5, 2011)

lordtlacoyo dijo:


> pues seria un vumetro no??? te dejo en un video que encontre checalo talves es lo que buscas y disculpa la tardansa...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQTXjvMuY-U
> 
> asi quedo mi barra la uso para las fiestas y si que lucen
> ...



Hola, tienes el diagrama de tu barra de leds???

Me intereso mucho, podrias hacerte un tutorial de como hacerla 

Saludos


----------



## tutu (Jul 26, 2011)

buenas... perdon por meterme pero necesito que me ayuden en algo, quiero hacer 3 vumetros con lm3914 y quiero que uno suene solo con los bajos , otros solos con los agudos y otros con los medios,,, se que van con filtros pero no se como son  :S 


gracias


----------



## Piperrako (Jul 26, 2011)

aqui esta la respuesta a todos tus problemas  ajjaja 

http://www.youtube.com/user/makemagazine#p/c/DE23FAC8A681FA46/11/ubQC839Pvqk


----------



## tutu (Jul 26, 2011)

hola de nuevo muchas gracias piperrrako, al circuito en la parte final le podre colocar un vumetro en vez de solo los leds?

O sea que a cada salida de los 3 canales le puedo colocar un vumetro?(lm3914)

gracias


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 26, 2011)

Hola amigo Piperrako, el link que pasas se ve muy bueno, lo voy a probar y despues comento los resultados.
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Piperrako (Jul 26, 2011)

tienes salida ON/OFF para jugar =)


----------



## mercurio20 (Mar 30, 2012)

Piperrako dijo:


> aqui esta la respuesta a todos tus problemas  ajjaja
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/makemagazine#p/c/DE23FAC8A681FA46/11/ubQC839Pvqk



este circuito funciona, alguien lo probo?


----------



## lordtlacoyo (Mar 30, 2012)

supongo que si habria que intentarlo en su pagina esta la lista de todos los materias que necesitas para hacelo.. tambien vende todo el paquete completo pero al menos yo no lo e intentado no se si funcione


----------



## mercurio20 (Mar 30, 2012)

es cuestion de poner manos a la obra entonces.... cuando disponga de tiempo un unos pesos de mas veo si funciona y les aviso


----------



## ALIEM (Jun 23, 2012)

hola  compañero   como  hago  para  hacer   parpadea  un  solo  led ,  lo  que  necesito   no  es  un  volumetro,  solo quiero  que el  led    me  marque  la  señal  de  entrada   de  audio,  como  en  los  amplificadores  profesionales  que  llevan  led  que  marcan  la  señal de  entrada y  señal  de salida,  otro  led  que  marca el  clípeo, y  otro  que  marca  la  protecion   compañeros  pero  yo  me  conformo  con  solamente   el  led  que  marque  la  señal  de  entrada  como  hago para  hacer  ese  circuito


----------

